# Golf Shafts?



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Ok well i have been doing research of shafts, mostly graphite shafts for the Driver. Well i know about all the standerd shafts you can get with any Driver manufacturer like Graphite Design, Graffolley etc. What i'm really conserned with is the difference in a shaft that cost 150-300$ and a shaft that comes with most our standard Drivers we order come with which run about 60-80 bucks. Does it really make that much a difference and why. What makes that 200$ shaft better then that 80$ shaft we get when we buy a new driver. 

If anyone happens to know or if i figure it out i will post. I'm thinking cbwheeler might know cuz he is a golf pro.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

I Wouldnt Know But Imo I Would Think That You Would Be Able To Find A $80 Shaft That Can Fit Anybodies Needs As Long As You Get The Right Flex And All That Stuff Dont Really See A Big Difference.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

ok well i did some research trying to figure this out. Supposedly the 300 dollar and more expensive shafts tend to be hand made or differently made somehow. 

Also the ones that tend to be standerd with drivers you buy / more of the 80$ ones. All the ones that tend to suit a majority of players. 

So what i'm getting from this is, If you go for a more expenisive shaft you can get closer specs made just for your swing then if you would go for a standerd shaft that isn't nessacerily for your swing but would be near yours.

It all depends on how exact you wanna be.

Note- That doesn't dismiss the fact that a cheaper shaft could actually match your needs better then a 300$ shaft.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I cant speak for the $300 shafts, but it's the shaft that makes the club. It is tremendously important.

If you plan to change your shafts CALL the club maker (ping, callaway, etc). They all have excellent staff who will talk to you about it. You should not change to a shaft they don't support or have tested. Often they will tell you what performs best.. even if it isn't the standard shaft.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

It's all in the manufacturing process. The more expensive shafts tend to have less torque and less variability throughout the fibers. What I mean by this is, graphite or carbon fiber shafts are just a bunch of fibers fused together to make a shaft. Well the less refined the manufacturing process, as is the case in the economy shafts, the less consistent performance you are going to get with the shaft.

A brand names, such as Grafalloy (a true temper brand) is the way to go if you want the best performance out of your shaft. You'll also notice they have different tiers of prices for their shafts as well. The same is true with shaft by shaft here. The more expensive, the more refined the design and manufacturing process. That being said, the brand means nothing if you don't have a shaft fit to your launch conditions.

Go to a very experienced clubfitter for this, someone that knows the differences between shaft flexes which do vary by manufacturer. There is no industry standard. One company's S might be another company's XS. This isn't my specialty, so I can't help you there.

Get your launch conditions measured and tell them how much you can spend on a shaft. They'll be able to set you up with the best shaft for your spending range.

Remember, this is a decision that is going to be with you for quite a while. I can tell you from personal experience, don't get a shaft that is 30 bucks cheaper because you don't think it will make THAT MUCH of a difference. In golf, a game a centimeters at the clubhead level, THAT MUCH of a difference is a BIG difference.

To use a cliche, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Ty cbwheeler for the info, i had been wondering about this ever since i bought my last driver. I think i'm gonna experiment with some more expensive shafts this time around and talk with my pro about it and get fit with that new system that came out TRACKER or something like that.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Remember that price is also relative to when the shaft was released.

2 yrs ago = affordable
Last yr = Almost affordable
This year = Hardly affordable
I just saw it in a Pros bag! = Fagetaboutit

BT


----------

